# Lighting Question - New Tank



## mattmathis77 (Dec 12, 2008)

Default
Lighting Question - New Plant Tank
Hey all! I have been keeping fish for a pretty good while with mostly good luck.

I think now I"m ready to try a planted tank. So I'm gonna try and set one up for Christmas.

I have a 10 gallon tank, an aqua clear 30(150gph), 2 bags of Fluorite, a bag of sand, and the things to make the DIY CO2.

What I don't get is the lighting.

Right now I have a 20 in florescent 17 watt fixture. Will this be enough light? I was worried about the light intensity, 17 watts just doesn't sound that bright. even for a 10 gallon tank.

I found this one but 4 WPG seems really high to start out with.
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+11418&pcatid=11418
Any suggestions for lighting in this situation would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in Advance!!!

Matt


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mattmathis77 said:


> ... and the things to make the DIY CO2.


You will not need the DIY CO2 in order to have a nice planted tank.




mattmathis77 said:


> Right now I have a 20 in florescent 17 watt fixture. Will this be enough light? I was worried about the light intensity, 17 watts just doesn't sound that bright. even for a 10 gallon tank.
> 
> I found this one but 4 WPG seems really high to start out with.


I do not understand the "20 in" part but 1.7 WPG will work for your first planted tank as you can experiment with some of the easier to grow plants and get some experience with algae control yet still enjoy your plants.

TR


----------



## matthew_black (Dec 29, 2008)

I agree. That 4 wpg is for those Amano and planted tanks that have really complex aquascape. For instance someone gave me some baby's tears and those kinda dissolved in my tank cause they require lots of light. A tank like this requires carbon injection. But if you do setup like that the baby's tears will form a thick carpet on the bottom of the tank and look nice. Setup in a well ventilated area cause those lights can give off alot of heat.


----------

